# Sears space liner



## burrolalb (Aug 17, 2017)

bike experts or spaceliner experts ... i picked up this frame for 15 bucks , it seems like a space liner to me the serial # is 469420 .... im thinking its the one in the photo but could be wrong .... i just need to make sure before i start buying  parts .... thanks for you input and keep on rolling #havefun #enjoytheride 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (Aug 17, 2017)

Dang wrong section 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 18, 2017)

Ask the moderator to move it try @rustjunkie


----------



## partsguy (Aug 18, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> bike experts or spaceliner experts ... i picked up this frame for 15 bucks , it seems like a space liner to me the serial # is 469420 .... im thinking its the one in the photo but could be wrong .... i just need to make sure before i start buying  parts .... thanks for you input and keep on rolling #havefun #enjoytheride View attachment 662114View attachment 662115
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




Hey! I hope all is well, I haven't seen you here in a while.

What you have there is a 1960's Murray frame. It could be a Spaceliner, if the serial starts out with "502". Otherwise, post the whole serial number and I will try to decode it for you. Murray was pretty detailed in their numbers. They also had bikes very similar to the Spaceliner made for the house brand (Murray), JC Penny, Hiawatha-Gambles, Western Flyer, and a few others. Generally, the parts are all the same or interchangeable. The main differences between the different brands, was trim, color, racks, headlight shroud or dash knobs, and chaingaurd. Sometimes a front fender ornament was added.

For $15 you did well!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's a Murray Astro Flite from Nostalgic Dave's:


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 18, 2017)

Your frame appears to have the clip for the Spaceliner tank on the lower 'down' bar, the non deluxe bikes didn't have this..


----------



## partsguy (Aug 18, 2017)

I did not see that. The OP is right then, it is definitely a Spaceliner.


----------



## BrentP (Aug 18, 2017)

O.P. That model Spaceliner (46942) was one level below the deluxe model of your photo (it didn't have a springer fork or tail light).  It's a 1966-68 standard chrome model.

Here's a link to some pictures of that model, as well as a catalog scan.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/90887807@N06/sets/72157632205630793


----------



## burrolalb (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for your input ... this is very helpful ... now time to find some parts lol ... ya its a cool frame i think they saved the chrome when they painted over it  ... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentP (Aug 18, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Thanks for your input ... this is very helpful ... now time to find some parts lol ... ya its a cool frame i think they saved the chrome when they painted over it  ...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



You're probably right.  I'll bet when you strip the paint off you'll find the chrome is in much better shape than normal, and has fewer rust pits.


----------

